# Shindaiwa T450 Brushcutter



## Conquistador3 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've recently acquired said brushcutter. It was the usual "too good to be missed" deal: owner is an elderly gentlemen who sold his farmhouse and moved to the city and hence is clearing out his tool collection.
It's a 2013 build unit, obviously with very low hours: apart from some scuffs on the pull starter housing and the usual frayed decals (due to having been cleaned with a pressure washer) it's brand new.
It has a ton of compression and starts at first pull even when cold. Only problem is it misses its original trimmer head but came with a Sugihara Diatop Wind5 head http://www.diatop.co.jp/english/files/w5.pdf 
And that's it.

I am pretty happy with the pruchase but it came in strictly "as is" conditions, meaning no harness, no owner's manual, no tools, nothing. 
I've bought this brushcutter for some heavy duty clearing works to be done two or three times a year, so I am thinking of fitting it with a metal blade/saw, so I need the parts to fit it to the gear case. Can anyone help with parts numbers and/or an aftermarket alternative?
Thanks!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 15, 2016)

Try this: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ghpMAw&usg=AFQjCNE_VZcn3K-OeLtD76TxaBLDwQlObA


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 15, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Try this: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.echo.dk/reservedelstegninger/SHINDAIWA/Trimmer%20Buskrydder/T450%20EC1_T450%20EC1_EN.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwiykenypsTOAhXBOiYKHWhqACcQFghpMAw&usg=AFQjCNE_VZcn3K-OeLtD76TxaBLDwQlObA



Much appreciated. It seems like these are pretty standard parts as size goes.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmm, I went to purchase those parts for my T25 and discovered they were already on there. The string head screws into the gearbox with the blade adaptors above it on the T25.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 16, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Hmm, I went to purchase those parts for my T25 and discovered they were already on there. The string head screws into the gearbox with the blade adaptors above it on the T25.



Not on this model: the trimmer head is screwed straight on the gearbox. 
Need to wait until next week at least because I am the only one not on vacations here but I am in no big hurry.


----------



## alderman (Aug 17, 2016)

If you take off the trimmer head and the bolt (bolt is left handed) there are a couple of blade holder plates attached. The lower plate will come off and the upper one should stay in place. 
There may be a spring clip attached below the upper plate. Some people remove them when they use a trimmer head. 
The spring clip serves as a safety device to keep the blade on should the bolt come loose during operation. It happens so I would recommend using a spring clip with the blade. 

To mount the blade you will put it between the two holder plates above the spring clip. 
You will need a left handed bolt (different from the one holding the string trimmer head) and a small cup piece that just keeps the bolt head from being damaged. 

You can find parts lists and instruction manuals on line at Shindaiwa.com. 

Any questions, call Kyle at Edge and Engine. Great guy and good to do business with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

